# Toronto Area Cabinet Maker



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Morning!

My wife and I are looking for a cabinet maker in the local area to make and install a small cuilt in cabinet in our living room. We're having a really hard time to find someone who we trust and at a reasonable price.

If anyone could offer some recommendations it would be greatly appreciated.

I have been toying with the idea of trying it myself but I'm finding it hard to find the time.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the problem... a smallish job like that is something contractors avoid because it's often more trouble than it's worth, or (not suggesting this is the case in your instance) the people who want the work done underestimate how much work it really is. In any case, I find many contractors tend to pump up the estimate so that you either turn them down (in which case they are spared an annoying little job where they make no money) or you get them to make the thing despite how dear it was to do so. Sometimes you get someone who's a real solid woodworker but then aren't at all good at finishing touches. We've dealt with all sorts in our own house that way. You soon find out that the word "custom" does not often get pared up with "cheap..." or "fast," for that matter.

We have a friend whose entire Riverdale kitchen was redone chiefly by some whiz-bang cabinetmaker fellow but it certainly was not cheap - although the workmanship was impeccable and it certainly sounds like your job would barely faze this guy. But your imagined price for completing this task may be far less than what this guy would estimate on. I can try and dig up a contact for you if you want.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try George Giourgis 647-333-6244 Fineline Woodworking

One of my client for Macs not sure what level of task he will undertake but he may know someone. It's a start.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It may not be as difficult as you think. I know time is at a premium, but you could do a decent job with "assemble your-self" cabinets from HomeDepot or Rona. They do come in all sorts of sizes and, given some skill, can be modified and cut to fit precisely.

Something like this:








**
http://www.millspride.com/whatsnew/weekendproj.cfm
**


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

that would be great. We also live in Riverdale...


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey! Let me know if you want me to ask around at work - I think there are several cabinet makers here...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

*...install a small guilt in cabinet*

That would be for the skeletons you want to keep in the closet, then?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

kps said:


> It may not be as difficult as you think. I know time is at a premium, but you could do a decent job with "assemble your-self" cabinets from HomeDepot or Rona. They do come in all sorts of sizes and, given some skill, can be modified and cut to fit precisely.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...



i just bought kitchen cabinets and ended up buying from IKEA
went to home depot and rona and IKEA provided far more choices for less money
they have great staff on site to even "design" a kitchen, answer questions, no appt. necessary but avoid fridays


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

There's the guy/ shop on Queen East between Carlaw and Logan on the north side. The sign says custom cabinets and he's local.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i just bought kitchen cabinets and ended up buying from IKEA
> went to home depot and rona and IKEA provided far more choices for less money
> they have great staff on site to even "design" a kitchen, answer questions, no appt. necessary but avoid fridays


I bought two...yeah, two kitchens (one project) from IKEA about 10 month ago and their staff are idiots, their selection of sizes is pathetic compared to other manufacturers and the metric sizes can be a nightmare with older structures and 3rd party products made with Imperial measurments. Their counter tops suck and are overpriced and I went with a custom installer. 

Having said that, the quality isn't the best, but they look good and the price is right....

Macspec, who's doing the installation, IKEA or your contractor?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

kps said:


> I bought two...yeah, two kitchens (one project) from IKEA about 10 month ago and their staff are idiots, their selection of sizes is pathetic compared to other manufacturers and the metric sizes can be a nightmare with older structures and 3rd party products made with Imperial measurments. Their counter tops suck and are overpriced and I went with a custom installer.
> 
> Having said that, the quality isn't the best, but they look good and the price is right....
> 
> Macspec, who's doing the installation, IKEA or your contractor?


IKEA sales guy does kitchen installations on the side and will deliver and install up here for a flat fee

i will go with a local place for the counter top which i won't order until cabinets are installed, just in case of some measurement / installation issues


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Loafer, forgive me for hijacking your thread for a moment, but I want Macspec to understand some of the issues with Ikea I experienced. 

I designed both kitchens myself using their software and had the Ikea designer go over the plans and order the kitchens. That was in March of 2006 with actual installations taking place as the reno progressed. I specified that I will pick up both kitchens as they come from the warehouse in a 5-ton truck. No problem, they said. 

When I arrived to pick it up, Ikea wanted me to break down the wrapped and strapped pallets and load everything at the customer pickup piece by piece. That's two whole kitchens, hundreds of pieces. It would have taken me many hours. After a prolonged argument, they relented and I was allowed to pick them up at the loading dock, still on pallets.

My contractor was doing the installation and he is a very experienced individual. First thing he did was eliminate the rear legs for all base cabinets. Instead, he installed a 2x2 to the wall to support the rear of the base cabinets and used the adjustable plastic legs for the front only. I suggest you do the same. 

The other problems I had were dealing with Ikea for extras and mods. Each time I went back to get additional cabinents or parts I had to line up while the kitchen people were spending hours with other customers designing full kitchens. On two occasions, I got something different from what I ordered. A big minus to Ikea. They should have an after purchase express desk.

I've also had issues with stockouts and had to wait for orders to come from Montreal. Not good when your contractor can't continue. When they arrive, no one calls you. One product was "backordered" for 6 months, then it was "discontinued", then it was available in Montreal, then it wasn't and finaly it was sitting in their store where I originally bought the kitchens...then I took it back. The product's design (sliding glass doors) was defective and unsafe.

At the end, I had so many extra pieces and parts it wasn't funny. The good thing about it is that you can take it back. That's probably not just to have good customer service, but to off-set sloppy designers who over order what you need or order the wrong thing.

Altho the after sales experience wasn't the greatest, I'm happy with the result and overall cost. The low prices have a trade-off.


----------

